# Remove album art - iTunes



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

So I was messing around with Album Art today (here it comes) and managed to embed multiple images to some songs.

How can I remove the spurious album art?


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Right click - Get Info - Artwork.


Too easy 


EDIT: Hmm... But that's just one song at a time..


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2005)

...assuming you have a multi-button mouse, of course. 

apple+i can Get Info just as well as a right click can, though


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You can select a bunch of songs and Get Info on them all. You can then activate the artwork checkmark BUT LEAVE THE FIELD EMPTY. That will clear out ALL the artwork from those songs. You can then add the single pieces of artwork as desired.

If you want a convenient way to add artwork to songs that have none, check out my posts in this ehMac thread:
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=29450


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Fantastic! Thanks.


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

Dougs applescript site also has a script to remove Album Art if you choose to do so


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Jacklar said:


> Dougs applescript site also has a script to remove Album Art if you choose to do so


I believe you. There's TONS of different scripts over there. Very cool.


----------

